
The Return of Clippy - shawndumas
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/04/the-return-of-clippy/238032/
======
pwg
Sad. Another example of "Microsoft Knows Best" syndrome. They refuse to kill
clippy because they refuse to acknowledge that maybe, they were just wrong
about Microsoft Bob and it was not the next best thing ever.

